# Need help on "sidemarkers"



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I have an 04 model, and I hit a dog a few months back which busted my driver side sidemarker in the bumper. Well I bought a set of clear "monaro" sidemarkers, which ended up not being like what I expected at all. The were not the replacement sidemarkers that I had intended.

The guy said that these take the place of the GTO emblems on the sides of the fender and put a marker light like the monaros. I'm wondering if this is true, because there would have to be a hole, or inset in the fender behind the GTO badges for this to go on the car. And if this is true, how do I get the GTO emblems off without messing up the paint or anything else. 

I figured if I paid $100 for them, I might aswell use them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought HPJ actually sold a package that has everything to do the conversion.

Personally, for the cost, I would find a set of use stockers and Nite Shade them. Thats what I did and it looks great!


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas as to how to take the GTO badges off and if there is indeed a spot behind them???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is a hole behind the GTO fender badges. The fenders are the same as the Monaro and it was cheaper to cover the hole with a badge than make a new fender.

You can heat the badges up with a hair dryer this will soften the adhesive on the back. Then gently peel it off. If it is stubborn heat it up and use fishing line or dental floss.

Don't overdo the heat because it will blister the emblem (if you want to keep it sell it or reuse it at some point.) The badge will have 2 studs on the back that fit into 2 smaller aligning holes on the fender.


----------

